# sears trans/diff lube ques



## bobcatfour (Dec 1, 2011)

What is the correct transmission/differential lube for the 60's Sears garden tractors? Amount needed?
Also, the seat mounting on my SS12 has been butchered and would like to get a picture of what the correct mount assembly looks like! This would be the area between metal bottom of seat , and where it connects to spring mount piece.


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

According to the '68 SS12 manual, 5 qts SAE 30 motor oil (wait for the pdf to load):
http://www.stripmine.org/sears/manuals/91725510.pdf

I would recommend this as a modern equivalent for best performance and protection:
AMSOIL - Formula 4-Stroke® 10W-30/SAE 30 Synthetic Small Engine Oil

Search youtube for Sears SS tractors and you might be able to see how seats are mounted on others...


----------

